# Teaching in Thailand



## cmcostel (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on the best International schools to work in? I am considering applying to teach in Thailand, my husband is a graohic designer, do you know if there is any work for him there?


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi you can tell by looking at their websites and see who that employ and how much they pay. Also there are reviews if you google them. The good ones use recruitment agents so that also helps.

Getting non teaching work in Thailand is hard "off the boat" and that is why some schools prefer teaching couples. Graphic design is a "local job" but some westerners do it. Best he applies to international companies.

Or he could do freelance - dodgy immigration issue though but could he work online?

Or take up tefl teaching? Get a celta and have a go! Or a bit of both. People I met got jobs via teaching business English.


----------

